# New Cage



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you think this cage will be ok for a 4 month old Syrian hamster?
Rotostak Creepy Castle Hamster Home | Isme.com


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No they are really to small have poor ventilation and the wheel is way to small 

You'd be better off getting a hamster heaven or something similar or even a rat cage my hammy is in a freddy 2 which was £25 on eBay and it's massive compared to Many brought hamster cages


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no, rotacrap are designed to please the humans, not suit the animals needs

they are much too small (you need atleast 3 FULL "setups" to make a decent sized cage)
the ventalation is very poor, leading to amonia build up, condensation build up, and breathing issues
the wheel that comes as standard is too small for a syrian, and there is no where to put a decent sized wheel
the tubes are too narrow and adult syrians can easily become stuck in them and suffocate
there is very little open plan floor space for toys
and they are a pain in the bum to clean out

you can buy much better, bigger, cages for that sort of money too


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry  just thought i'd get Dora a nice new cage, as the one she is in at the moment is nice but really small and has no space for anything in there


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont be sorry hun, its good that you asked first rather then just buy it and find out the hard way, what sort of money are you looking to spend? im sure we can recommend you a really nice cage that dora will love


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Would spend up to 100 really, aslong as it's something she could have fun in, just hate seeing her so cramped


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

If you'd spend up to £100 on a new cage then your list of possible cages is huuuuuuge 
Here are some.....

Range of Hagen Ovo luxury expanding hamster cage systems at up to 50% off the RRP
(scroll right down to the bottom for the zoo zone 2. You'll need to mesh the lid but the cage is huge!)

Cages : Simba Rif Multy Hamster Cage - Large Clear Lid : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
Great size with no need to mesh the lid, I'll be getting one of these.

Cages : Igor 102cm Narrow Bar Hamster Cage + Accessories : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Cages : Mickey 2XL Savic Dwarf Hamster / Mouse Cage HUGE : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
You'd just need to cover the wire shelf with lino or a grassy mat.

Great deals on small pet cages at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Alexander

Hamster Cage Igor Fuchsia at zooplus

Savic Hamster Heaven Navy Blue Hamster Cage 80 X 50 X 50 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

cant really add to that purple, some great cages there


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That is going to be one spoilt hamster!!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I've just got a savic sky metro for just over £62 online (NEW) for my hamster thats is 80 x 50 x 45 in size  I like it but I think stuart love it


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

niki87 said:


> That is going to be one spoilt hamster!!


 My other half say's I'm crazy when it come's to my animal's, however why spend money on me when I have someone better to spend it on??


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Dont ever be sorry for asking questions 

Yrs ago all my hammys etc had pretty small cages compared to what my current lot have 

£100 will get you an amazing cage!! Very lucky hammy


----------

